# Kanthal A1 Wire Resistance Chart



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

> Kanthal A1 Wire resistance Chart
> Kanthal A1 resistance wire is for making your own atomizers. Here is some info on estimating the ohms per inch on the different types of wire.
> This chart is for A1 type of Kanthal wire per inch, other grades are different.
> 28 awg (Ω/in) 0.4 ohms
> 30 awg (Ω/in) 0.7 ohms
> 31 awg (Ω/in) 0.9 ohms
> 32 awg (Ω/in) 1.2 ohms
> 33 awg (Ω/in) 1.4 ohms
> 34 awg (Ω/in) 1.8 ohms
> 35 awg (Ω/in) 2.3 ohms
> 36 awg (Ω/in) 2.9 ohms
> 
> The lower the ohms per inch, the more wraps you will need, this can be a trade off as the thinner wire needs less wraps but also has less surface contact to the liquid. Optimal seems to be 32 for most people.
> Rebuildable atomizer coils and wicks have known risks.
> Rebuildables are for experts, not average or beginner vapers with no multimeter or knowledge of how to use a meter, or when a meter must be used, or how electronic devices work. These materials cannot safely be used by the inexperienced or those without basic knowledge of electronics.
> This is because:
> 1. A rebuildable coil/wick MUST be tested carefully with a meter before it is used.
> 2. If it is not tested it is entirely the risk of the user.
> 3. Faulty wicks/coils WILL blow electronic devices.
> 4. New coil/wick units must be tested and then used first on a strong basic electrical APV that has short circuit protection.
> 5. No new coil/wick assembly should be used on an electronic device until known to be safe.
> 6. These items destroy electronic devices if faulty. This is a known issue.


 

from vapingdealsndiscounts.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Thanks for the share! Handy info this!


----------



## Derick

heh, we got a call the other day from a guy that wanted 6mm kanthal for his lead glass window (or something)

My first thought was holy crap, how big is your atomizer?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

So, Chuck Norris phoned you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

> Optimal seems to be 32 for most people.


That is true for coils wrapped directly around wicking material like silica, but for micro coils the optimal nowadays seems to be 28awg for lower ohm coils and 30awg for higher ohm coils.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I have noticed since I got my SVD that my coil degrades daily by 0.2Ω. Molecular degeneration with overheating perhaps.
Started with 2.8Ω and now 3.5Ω. Still plumes of vapour as my SVD adjusts the voltage accordingly to my wattage setting. 
My old LavaTube would have rejected it days ago due to less vapour and burned taste.
My SVD just seems to carry on regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

That is strange. I have never had a coil change resistance in its lifetime. Do you build your own coils?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ET

kanthal is supposed to increase in resistance with temp and time but i don't think by that much. maybe just a bad piece of wire


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

It just got to 4Ω . Dumped it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Johnny2Puffs said:


> It just got to 4Ω . Dumped it.


Hav you tried messuring on another device ? Or does your other coils	read correctly ? I had a built diy that did the same bt it was cus the positive wire wadnt making contact properly rebuilt the coil n was ok 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yes, that can happen if your coil screws are not tight or come loose over time.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

My new 2.8 is now 3.0Ω. This after 1 day. I have measured it with my tester and it reads the same as my SVD.


----------



## ET

ok measure the coil again tomorrow. maybe it just increases a wee bit once it gets heated the first time round or else you might just have faulty kanthal


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Eish. Now 3.2Ω. Keep having to increase the wattage. It will go to atty heaven by tomorrow.


----------



## Derick

Hook it up to an ohm meter and flame it while testing, see if the resistance changes - then you would definitely know your Kanthal is not right... I hope you didn't buy that Kanthal from us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

No, I use a Vivi Nova and bought the coils from eciggies. Waiting for you to stock them. CE4/5/6/7 and the VN use the same coils now. I think.
My wife uses the CE5 and loves it. Vapes on the same coil for weeks but I chain vape with my VN and use 3 coils per week. 
Although it is now 3.2Ω, it still has great vapor but crackles and pops. It is now at 5.5W from 4.0W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I chain vape with my VN and use 3 coils per week..


 
Whoa!

With dry burning I can get 45 days or so out of a coil before it starts tasting funky and dry burning just doesn't want to do it anymore - I vape about 3 mini protanks a day. Although I sometimes use the RSST, my mini protank is still my goto vape.

My first clearo was a CE5 from eciggies, but since I've switched to mini protank I have not looked back

having said that, they say the best device on the market is the one that keeps you of the analogs 

We weren't going to stock the CE range of things, but hey, if people want them, we will take a look - we can at least get a bunch of coils from Vision, so you know it's the real deal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Vision has an MOQ of 500 I think. 
But if you are looking at stocking some CE5's I will order some. not large quantities, and also not on a regular basis. I just want to give my ce5 a go for old times sake. Kind of miss it.
Protanks does not want to be chain vaped. those ce5's can suck juice faster than I can down a beer after mowing the lawn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Yeah it looks like it, but we will get a preferred reseller name from them - someone that can do lower quantities

Interestingly they don't have a CE5 on their site...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cloudreaming

Can you buy Kanthal wire from electronic supply stores or something locally in South Africa? don't feel like dishing out R80 for shipping on wire that costs R25.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

hey @cloudreaming 

you can purchase from one of the local suppliers on the forum


----------



## SunRam

With ohms going up like that, you definitely have coils touching, causing a short, or a loose connection on the positive or negative. Probably a bad manufacturing batch...


----------



## Andre

SunRam said:


> With ohms going up like that, you definitely have coils touching, causing a short, or a loose connection on the positive or negative. Probably a bad manufacturing batch...


@SunRam, I have no idea on what you are commenting here. Always a good idea to click the "Reply" button of the post you are responding to. Especially if there are a few other posts in between.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SunRam

Should've mentioned @Johnny2Puffs in the post, since I can not get the reply to post to work, the forum gives error: "please enter a valid message" or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

SunRam said:


> With ohms going up like that, you definitely have coils touching, causing a short, or a loose connection on the positive or negative. Probably a bad manufacturing batch...


With the coils touching, the ohms will drop. Not go up as they did. In the ViviNova, the coil ends are not soldered or screwed on. They are squeezed between the posts when assembled. Perhaps the problem lies here but I doubt it. Must be bad kanthal with molucaler degeneration with heat thinning the wire and hence increasing the ohms.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

SunRam, you old Vaper you. I thought I was the longest Vaper here now you beat me I see. Good going. We still seen as Noobs though. Strange. Should be Veterans.


----------



## Derick

Johnny2Puffs said:


> SunRam, you old Vaper you. I thought I was the longest Vaper here now you beat me I see. Good going. We still seen as Noobs though. Strange. Should be Veterans.



I thought you could edit your own title now? - Make it Supreme Darth Vader of Vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Derick said:


> I thought you could edit your own title now? - Make it Supreme Darth Vader of Vaping


Good one D. Perhaps "Vaping since rocks were still soft".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

cloudreaming said:


> Can you buy Kanthal wire from electronic supply stores or something locally in South Africa? don't feel like dishing out R80 for shipping on wire that costs R25.


I know its a bit late, but i stumbled on a place that sells kanthal D and A1 on request. Their minimum order is 3KG, priced at R360 per KG (1KG spool is equal to 2800M) so its freaken cheap, but what is one person going to do with 8.4KM of kanthal wire?? Lol


----------



## Silver

I suppose you could build and sell ready-made coils in 0.1 ohm increments with different internal diameters and wrap numbers. 

And for a bit extra, you could pretest it, tweeze it and thread some cotton in it - 

Smokyg-ready-made-coils.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

for all the coil builders in the making:

i suggest to get 10m of 28g, 5m of 30g and 5m of 32g. that would make it worth it to order from our local suppliers in terms of shipping costs, and it will last you a while. you won't be upset if you use too much kanthal till you get the coils right as well. 
I had just 1m before, and when I messed up a coil I got worried that i would run out soon. Now, no more worries

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tornalca

Tom said:


> for all the coil builders in the making:
> 
> i suggest to get 10m of 28g, 5m of 30g and 5m of 32g. that would make it worth it to order from our local suppliers in terms of shipping costs, and it will last you a while. you won't be upset if you use too much kanthal till you get the coils right as well.
> I had just 1m before, and when I messed up a coil I got worried that i would run out soon. Now, no more worries



And with some extra 32g you could burn some building this. 



This will be my next project. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

good idea..i hardly use the 32g.


----------



## ShaneW

Eciggies has 0.12 and 0.16mm nichrome wire. Is this the same as kanthal and what does that translate to in g ?


----------



## Tom

ShaneW said:


> Eciggies has 0.12 and 0.16mm nichrome wire. Is this the same as kanthal and what does that translate to in g ?


here you can see, i use this as well for conversions 

http://www.zivipf.com/epages/638622...8/Categories/"Kanthal Heizdraht"/Nickel-Chrom

and for Kanthal:

http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63862298/Categories/"Kanthal Heizdraht"/"Kanthal A-1"


----------



## Tom

i just wonder why one would use 0.12mm? even 0.16 should be too thin.


----------



## ShaneW

Tom said:


> here you can see, i use this as well for conversions
> 
> http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63862298/Categories/"Kanthal Heizdraht"/Nickel-Chrom
> 
> and for Kanthal:
> 
> http://www.zivipf.com/epages/63862298.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63862298/Categories/"Kanthal Heizdraht"/"Kanthal A-1"


Thanks Tom. Which should I get to rebuild protank coils? I thought 28g was what I was looking for.


----------



## ShaneW

Tom said:


> i just wonder why one would use 0.12mm? even 0.16 should be too thin.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Tom

I did my first one the other day, ended up on using 30g.


----------



## Tom

btw, that rebuild for the Evod tank, which is the same as Protank, worked out very nice. a bit low ohms (1.3), but now its a steam engine with the Evod batt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

I'm keen to try a Diamond coil, apparently max flavour. Or so Rip says

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> btw, that rebuild for the Evod tank, which is the same as Protank, worked out very nice. a bit low ohms (1.3), but now its a steam engine with the Evod batt.



Interesting @Tom, was there any noticeable improvement in flavour and throat hit? 

Am thinking of doing that myself - now that I am a superbly experienced coil builder  
(with 1 coil under @TylerD supervision to my name)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

i did not use the evod for a while, so no direct comparison...but, yeah, it seems much better now. it was very fiddly tho, there is no space on that coil


----------



## Rex Smit

ShaneW said:


> Thanks Tom. Which should I get to rebuild protank coils? I thought 28g was what I was looking for.


So from my little experience and about 15 coils(mostly failures) it looks like most pre-built coils(the ones youbuy for the protank) use between 30g-35g (0.14mm-0.2mm) kanthal wire. i assume it depends on who makes them.
Higher gauge = thinner wire = higher ohms. So if you open your attys, some will have 5 wraps and some will have 8 wraps, but they would all be, lets say 2.2ohms.
I see that most of the guys that use RBA's use a thicker wire to get less ohms.
There are so many different combos, wire vs wraps vs daimeter, it is mind boggling. 
The only way to figure out what works for you is, google, youtube, experimenting, and of course the forum...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

Rex Smit said:


> So from my little experience and about 15 coils(mostly failures) it looks like most pre-built coils(the ones youbuy for the protank) use between 30g-35g (0.14mm-0.2mm) kanthal wire. i assume it depends on who makes them.
> Higher gauge = thinner wire = higher ohms. So if you open your attys, some will have 5 wraps and some will have 8 wraps, but they would all be, lets say 2.2ohms.
> I see that most of the guys that use RBA's use a thicker wire to get less ohms.
> There are so many different combos, wire vs wraps vs daimeter, it is mind boggling.
> The only way to figure out what works for you is, google, youtube, experimenting, and of course the forum...



Yeah it's a bit of a jungle out there when you first start, but after a while it all starts making sense

Now look at this beauty - when I can do this I'll be very happy


----------



## Tom

same principle in the clip. Its basically a thin wire wrapped around a thicker one. just don't be worried about the beading thingie, and use fast forward...she talks a bit much about beading, its driving me nuts 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...L4Qe7GSB94S2OHl2NfARjP0o5rombmUkL&app=desktop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

oo..that is a beaut. I cant wait for my Patriot dripper to arrive...


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> i did not use the evod for a while, so no direct comparison...but, yeah, it seems much better now. it was very fiddly tho, there is no space on that coil


i used the Evod the past few days with the modified coil, i must say that it improved, a lot. Did something like 3 full tanks and its still a good vape, flavorwise and plumes wise. I change the batts regularly, about 3 times a day. Not that I need to do it, its just convenient.
Never thought that. Still my first choice is the dripper, in all aspects, but its a decent Evod vape when u are running around like a chicken w/o a head  .


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Tom 

However i noticed a subtle change in your use of words. 

You went from "fumes" to "plumes"

Shall i read anything into this?

LOL


----------



## Tom

Silver1 said:


> Nice one @Tom
> 
> However i noticed a subtle change in your use of words.
> 
> You went from "fumes" to "plumes"
> 
> Shall i read anything into this?
> 
> LOL


yes, since you mentioned that I cannot do "fumes" anymore


----------



## Silver

LOL. I suppose plumes is the classy version of fumes......


----------

